# A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

Anyone been in one of these yet? I had a chance to take a spin around town last week... Its quite nice, I would have preferred a 6-speed, but even with the Tiptronic it snapped me back in the seat when I "got on it". I'm comparing this to the 2.8L in the 100/A6 platform. What is the HP/Torque output from this engine? I can't find decent tech info on Audi's website yet.... still looking


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (Sneaky Wabbit)*

220 hp & 300nm should do the trick!


----------



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (vrsix_)*

quote:[HR][/HR]220 hp & 300nm should do the trick!







[HR][/HR]​Thats approx. 221lbf-ft for anyone who's wondering... thanks vrsix!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (Sneaky Wabbit)*

was it a fronttrak or quattro model....big difference in acceleration


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]was it a fronttrak or quattro model....big difference in acceleration[HR][/HR]​CVT vs. Tiptronic -- that'd be the biggest difference, regardless of the drivetrain.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]was it a fronttrak or quattro model....big difference in acceleration

CVT vs. Tiptronic -- that'd be the biggest difference, regardless of the drivetrain.[HR][/HR]​well, that's what I was getting at


----------



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (what)*

It was quattro with Tiptronic...I'm not a big tiptronic fan... I'd prefer the 6-speed personally


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (Sneaky Wabbit)*

Is the A6 3.0q available with the 6spd like the A4 3.0q?


----------



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: A6 3.0 -Driver Impressions (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is the A6 3.0q available with the 6spd like the A4 3.0q?[HR][/HR]​I just went through the audi.de configurator, and you can get a 5-speed with the 3.0, and a 6-speed with the 3.0q...however, if you run through the audiusa.com configurator, your options are limited to Auto multitronic FrontTrak, or Auto Tiptronic (for an additional $1750) if you jump up to the 4.2 you are limited to the Tiptronic. So in the USA, it appears that if you want the 6-speed in an A6 you're going to have to get a 2.7T, or go to the A4 3.0 or S4. (I didn't check the A8's sorry)


----------

